# Brochures and advertising for senior portraits?



## RumDaddy (May 12, 2010)

Im getting ready to order some brochures. Does anyone have any input on where you actually hand these out. My mother in law works as a high school office secretary and my friend is flat out principal of a high school. So I know I need some brochures for them, But I probably only need a handful. But yuo really dont have that option. Once you pay for the printing your going to atleast end up with 1 or 2000 if not 4 or 5000.

Where do you advertise for senior portraits? 

What places can you leave or distribute your brochures?


----------



## KmH (May 12, 2010)

One of the local shooters that concentrates on the senior market has 4 sided, free standing displays in some of the malls in this region. I think he has 6 of them. 

Each display has 15 or so lighted and framed senior images and several holders for his brochures.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 12, 2010)

Try advertising on Facebook too  It's amazing how fast statuses travel  Put some sample photos / proofs as your profile photo. 

If you don't have one, just make one for your advertising.


----------



## Big Mike (May 12, 2010)

How about direct mail?  Sending the brochures directly to the seniors (and their parents).
I've talked to several very successful photographers who say that this still works really well.  

The trick to that is getting the address list.


----------



## KmH (May 12, 2010)

Address Lists - Mailing Lists Direct


----------

